# Light at night



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a tank in my room, the sound of the water is peaceful and relaxing. The hum of the filter motor is like white noise. However, occasionally I get insomnia. Is there a moonlighting system I can make or get? I just want a small ever so little amount of light so I can watch the fish swim at night. My current lighting is the stock one, it does really well with plants though, but is on a timer. The room has a lot of natural light in the day. 

Any suggestions please, or ideas would be fantastic


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You can buy blue night lights.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Do you know where?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aqualegal said:


> Do you know where?


I've seen some at petsmart.


----------

